# Game of Thrones - Staffel 8 vor Episode 5: Episode 4 fällt durch, aber weiter hohe Quote



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8 vor Episode 5: Episode 4 fällt durch, aber weiter hohe Quote*

						Anfang dieser Woche erfolgte die Erstausstrahlung der vierten Folge aus der achten Staffel von Game of Thrones auf dem US-amerikanischen Sender HBO, bald folgt Episode 5. Das Niveau der Zuschauerzahlen blieb dabei hoch, doch die "Die letzten Starks" erhielt die bisher schlechtesten Nutzerwertungen der Serie in der Internet Movie Database.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8 vor Episode 5: Episode 4 fällt durch, aber weiter hohe Quote*


----------



## MfDoom (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8 vor Episode 5: Episode 4 fällt durch, aber weiter hohe Quote*

ich fand die dritte sehr schwach. Was da in ganzen Staffeln aufgebaut wurde um es so schnell zu beenden


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8 vor Episode 5: Episode 4 fällt durch, aber weiter hohe Quote*



MfDoom schrieb:


> ich fand die dritte sehr schwach. Was da in ganzen Staffeln aufgebaut wurde um es so schnell zu beenden



"Die etwas länger als gewöhnlich andauernde Dämmerung"


----------



## bulli007 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8 vor Episode 5: Episode 4 fällt durch, aber weiter hohe Quote*

Klar ist die Quote hoch!
Man schaut sich doch nicht 7 Staffeln an und verzichtet dann auf die Finalen folgen egal wie schlecht eine folge ist.


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8 vor Episode 5: Episode 4 fällt durch, aber weiter hohe Quote*



bulli007 schrieb:


> Klar ist die Quote hoch!
> Man schaut sich doch nicht 7 Staffeln an und verzichtet dann auf die Finalen folgen egal wie schlecht eine folge ist.



Stimmt, das ist für viele noch der einzige Grund weshalb sie GoT überhaupt noch schauen. Wären die ersten drei, vier Staffeln nicht so gut gewesen, würden heute nicht mehr so viele die Serie schauen. Nach Staffel 3 merkt man schon dass das Niveau nachlässt, besonders ab der fünften Staffel. 
Man merkt, dass GRRM nicht mehr involviert ist, man merkt dass die Macher die Serie schnellst möglich beenden wollen, man merkt dass sie das Interesse an der Serie verloren haben. 
Über sieben Staffeln hat man die Handlung mut dem Nachtkönig und den weißen Wanderern aufgebaut, die ganze Story um Bean und den dreiäugigen Raben und innerhalb von einer Folge fällt das ganze in sich zusammen. Die ganze Story macht absolut keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## BabaYaga (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8 vor Episode 5: Episode 4 fällt durch, aber weiter hohe Quote*

Ich fand Folge 3 überraschend aber ingesamt sehr durchwachseln. Dafür hat mich Folge 4 umso mehr unterhalten. Dachte zuerst die Luft wäre raus für mich aber die Rechnung hatte ich natürlich ohne Cersei gemacht  Bin wieder mitten drin statt nur dabei. Die Quoten sind mir ziemlich egal, mich hat es unterhalten und mehr interessiert mich da auch nicht


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8 vor Episode 5: Episode 4 fällt durch, aber weiter hohe Quote*

Folge 3 war lame. Irgendwie rallt kaum ein Serien- oder auch Filmregisseur, dass ein quantitatives Mehr an Gemetzel, Action und Bombastik nicht gleichbedeutend ist mit einem qualitativen Mehr. Dazu kommt, was MfDoom in #2 gesagt hat. Und mein persönlicher Nervpunkt: die Sexszene war vollkommen überflüssig und hat dem involvierten Hauptcharakter mehr geschadet als genützt. Es muss nicht jeder verdammte Charakter ein bescheuertes Love-Interest sein/haben. Und es muss auch nicht jede Coming-of-Age-Story mit dem gleichen, platten "Erst vögeln macht dich komplett!"-Trope enden. Insbesondere wenn der betreffende Charakter ganz anders angelegt ist. Folge 4 fand ich daher deutlich besser. Go, Varis, go!


----------



## Govego (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8 vor Episode 5: Episode 4 fällt durch, aber weiter hohe Quote*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist für viele noch der einzige Grund weshalb sie GoT überhaupt noch schauen. Wären die ersten drei, vier Staffeln nicht so gut gewesen, würden heute nicht mehr so viele die Serie schauen. Nach Staffel 3 merkt man schon dass das Niveau nachlässt, besonders ab der fünften Staffel.



warum seine lebenszeit verschwenden und nicht komplett mit der serie auf hören? wenn etwas zu schlecht wird, hört man einfach auf. das ende kann dann nämlich auch nicht mehr super werden, wenn der rest schon grottig war. so spart man sich eine menge ärger.
die meisten sagen, dass die 6. staffel die beste staffel sei.

ich fand die folge ziemlich cool. hat mir besser gefallen als die dritte folge. naja, ich mag sowieso keine schlacht folgen in GoT.


----------



## MfDoom (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8 vor Episode 5: Episode 4 fällt durch, aber weiter hohe Quote*

Bin auf das Buch gespannt


----------



## Cosmas (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8 vor Episode 5: Episode 4 fällt durch, aber weiter hohe Quote*

die 4te Folge war, naja nicht schwach, aber durchwachsen, voller unnötiger storylöcher, absurder schnitte, jeder menge unlogik, überaus zielgenauen Skorpionen, 
die sich mit der untergebauten flotte selbst aus der luft die ganze zeit verstecken konnten und charaktären, die nunja seltsam flach und eindimensional geworden sind...

Hier hätte man die Kohle von HBO nehmen sollen, denn die wollten 10Folgen haben und hätten sogar gerne mehr Staffeln gehabt, aber die Macher mussten ja ablehen, 
deren Motivationsverlust, bekommen wir nun zu spüren, mit einem nochmals merklichen Qualitäts und Charakterverlust.

So haben wir uns das, nach bald 10 Jahren, sicher nicht vorgestellt...


----------



## OldboyX (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8 vor Episode 5: Episode 4 fällt durch, aber weiter hohe Quote*

Ich finde es komisch zu beobachten, wie sehr erfolgreiche Dinge irgendwann an ihrem eigenen Erfolg ersticken. Da entwickelt sich eine Eigendynamik aus Gier, Arroganz, Dummheit und dem Wunsch nach immer noch mehr, noch höher und noch weiter. Das Resultat ist hier, dass man alles will und glaubt, man könnte das erreichen indem man Dinge einfach mit Geld bewirft.

Ich finde die gesamte letzte Staffel ist eine einzige Katastrophe. Aber irgendwie war das auch sofort klar, als bekannt wurde, dass man versuchen würde in 6 Folgen alle Handlungsstränge und alle Charakterentwicklungen zu einem "Schluss" zu bringen.  Das ist als würde man beim Domino-Day mit viel Mühe und sehr langer Kleinarbeit alles aufbauen, aber dann hat man nicht genügend Zeit das auch wirklich durchlaufen zu lassen, also tritt man alles schnell, schnell über den Haufen - natürlich überall gleichzeitig.

Werde ich deshalb nicht schauen? Nein - wieso auch nicht.
Hätte man mit weniger Geld und mehr Folgen die Geschichte besser zu Ende führen können? Davon bin ich felsenfest überzeugt, man muss nur die ersten 3 Seasons anschauen.


Wie schnell sich die Spirale der Möchtegernbesondersinnovationkünstlerlischover9000hysterie irgendwann dreht ist in Folge 3 und 4 an so vielen Stellen zu erkennen, dass es direkt weh tut. Da verwendet man so viel Zeit und Mühe um Folge 3 so dunkel zu machen, dass es für den Zuschauer eine Zumutung ist, nur um in Folge 4 dann Starkbucks becher herumstehen zu lassen. Von mehr als nur einfältigen Entscheidungen der Hauptcharaktere bis hin zu auf Drachen über dem Meer fliegenden, die von Schiffen überrascht werden - so oft wurde bei mir noch in keiner der Staffeln die ästhetische Illusion durchbrochen, weil ich ob der Absurdität und Dummheit einfach lachen musste.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8 vor Episode 5: Episode 4 fällt durch, aber weiter hohe Quote*

das mit dem Starbucks-Becher ist Werbung, mehr nicht. Was mich am meisten stört ist das die Serie vor dem Buch kommt. Hier hat Herr Martin ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz gebrochen und ich hoffe dafür wird er in einer der Vorhöllen der Hölle eine Weile schmoren. Das geht gar nicht klar. Am Geld kann es ja nicht gelegen haben, er dürfte ausgesorgt haben.


----------

